# Minot Retriever Club Hunt Test Class



## ed sehn (Jan 21, 2007)

The Minot Retriever Club and Carrie Bush from Ambush Kennels will
be offering a basic hunt test class. The class will be held on
Thursday nights from 7:00 pm. until 9:00 pm. At the conclusion
of the class, participants will be able to participate with their
Retriever in started NARAH and Jr. AKC hunt tests. Minot
Retriever club members will be on hand to help with obedience,
retrieving, introduction to birds, and other hunt test concepts.
Class dates will be as follows:
May 14th
May 21st
May 28th
June 4th
June 11th
June 19th, 20th, 21st Minot Retriever Club NARAH Hunt Test
July 10th, 11,12 - Minot Retriever AKC Hunt Test

The cost of the 5 training sessions will be $50, this will
include one live flyer as well as a Minot Retriever Club
membership. The class will be limited to 12 dogs. To register,
or for additional information contact Ed Sehn at 701-833-7826 or
[email protected].


----------



## slipbobber!! (Feb 3, 2009)

This sounds like a great program. Anyone know of a class like this in the Grand Forks area?


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Come on down to the North Dakota Retriever Club in Fargo, well actually in Glyndon, MN.

Visit http://www.ndrc.org for future hunt test and field trial dates. Doesn't cost anything to observe tests or trials if you're looking to get involved. We have lots of great members that will chat with ya during any event and show you around. We're also looking to set up a one night a week training night to ensure at least 1 or 2 club members are around to help out new members and get them involved.

NDRC was extremely active this last year and any time the weather was somewhat decent there were at least a couple and up to two dozen members training during the week and weekends.


----------

